# Anyone Collect Salt & Pepper Shakers?



## Jim Longan (Jan 10, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone one else collects Salt & Pepper Shakers! I have over 2,000 sets!


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

I have some too.


----------



## Jim Longan (Jan 10, 2005)

*Salt & Pepper Shakers!*

What kind do you have? I have alot of Odd Ball Ones including one that is a Rhino and is two shakers in one! Salt comes out the head and pepper comes out the other end! I'm always looking for more! Sorry for taking so long, but, my daughter and I are in Martial Arts and we have been busy!:wave:


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

hey jim my moms got a few i remember they did have a dalmation set available but cannot find any more of them anywhere


----------



## Jim Longan (Jan 10, 2005)

*Anyone collect Salt and pepper Skaers!*

Thanx Friends for responding! I now have over 2,000 shakers and I get them from Antique Stores as well as Thrift Stores! I just had a lady call and asked me to come over to get some shakers and she gave me a Box with 60 pairs of shakers! WOW! And she didn't want anything for them as she was cleaning out her garage!:wave:


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

I got a Shaker hood scoop. Does that count?


----------

